# Hoyt Cam identification



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I think in 2004 they used both letter and number like A-1, B-2... Now days they just use a number like #1 cam. On the Hoyt web site they have the tune charts for the 2004 Ultratec, but you have to know the limb number too (XT2000).


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I would suggest you go to the Hoyt web page and look at the tuning guide for your 2004. It will show you what you need to know for your purchase....


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

ok i went to the Hoyt website and it said for a 2004 Ultratec with XT2000 limbs that a F-6 Cam was 30 inches. this is a F cam with a #6 module right?

but my cam on my bow says H-E-RT. doesnt this mean i have a E cam? the number on the module is 5. the max draw on this bow is 30 inches.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

You have the 29 inch cam when it is set at the D position of the draw length. This will give you 30 at the F position which as you say is the max DL. If you want the same cam get the same number but on the module it will say xxxx LL for Low Letoff instead of xxxxHL which is the High letoff. You can get them in the classified here for maybe 25-50$ . The modules are most always attached with the cams. The low letoff modules are a different color too.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

bassman409 said:


> You have the 29 inch cam when it is set at the D position of the draw length. This will give you 30 at the F position which as you say is the max DL. If you want the same cam get the same number but on the module it will say xxxx LL for Low Letoff instead of xxxxHL which is the High letoff. You can get them in the classified here for maybe 25-50$ . The modules are most always attached with the cams. The low letoff modules are a different color too.



thanks a lot. finally a real answer.:thumbs_up 
thats makes sense cause im shooting it in the E position at 29.5 inch draw.
i know the 65% cams are black i just needed a little explanation about the cam. now im off to look for a set of low letoff cams..:wink: 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*apology*

i did not mean to infer that the others that responded were of no help.:wink: 
Thank You to all that responded and helped to further my archery education.. 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------

